# Upstate NY - 6mo / female / long coat



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Gorgeous black/red female long coat, 6 months old and not yet altered. She's listed on Craig's List in Watertown, NY, so should be within about 1 hour of Watertown.

(I'm trying to tell my friend Jess that she really, really would love to adopt this girl.  Not sure if it'll help.)

German Shepard 6 Month Pup



> Hi,I am looking for a good home for my dog..I got her from my cousin and she said that she is akc and can get the papers i can give you her number to get it.she is a beautiful looking dog going to be big..has not been fixed yet and dont know she said she had her first shots but didnt give me papers.I am looking for a rehoming fee i had to pay my cousin for her do have toyy bed crat food treats all goes with her..you can call me at 315-783-1449 please just the ones that are really into her call..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's a doll!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Isn't she pretty?!


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Is there anymore information? Is she still available???


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sorry for the upcoming rant  I must be in an off mood today but geez, what a you know what!! No papers, no medical records, no background and a rehoming fee to boot. Where did the puppy come from in the first place? Why does this person have the puppy in the second place? There is something about this that stirs my gut!

If I were in a position to do so, I'd take her myself - this puppy needs to be rescued in a hurry. I hope you can convince your friend Jess to take her home.

Sure would like to know how this plays out.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Its craigslist...sigh.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Geez, it's a good thing I have willpower. I could become a GSD hoarder with all of these types of posts, lol.  Just kidding! But she's a beauty.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

littlebit722 said:


> Geez, it's a good thing I have willpower. I could become a GSD hoarder with all of these types of posts, lol.  Just kidding! But she's a beauty.


 
LOL, must agree, glad she's in NY & NOT OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## ilovelandonnrick (Oct 11, 2010)

how far away is she from plattsburgh ny?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well mapquest said 3 hrs 24 min from Watertown to Plattsburgh.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's so pretty.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Craigslist - ugh. Perfect place for this little beauty to be picked up by a BYB (or worse) and spend her life producing litter after litter. :help:
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

